# Youtube on Bolt will not play videos (directly or app)



## irishtoon (Jan 30, 2016)

When I select youtube as the service on my Tivo Bolt, the youtube (red) splash screen loads and then says 'loading' for 1-2 seconds. However then I get an "unknown error" on the screen and nothing is shown nor can I access the guide.

I do seem to remember being asked to activate the youtube side of things on set-up but is there any way to reset this?

Youtube works on my smart tv and my the ios app to the tv directly but not through tivo at all. The Tivo is showing up in the ios app but it will not play the selected video on the tivo.

Has anyone experienced this and provide some advice? I don't want to have to switch between the smart tv and the youtube interface.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Have you rebooted the Bolt?

(under settings/help...)

Do the other steaming apps work on your Tivo?


----------



## irishtoon (Jan 30, 2016)

All other streaming apps work no problem. Have unchecked YouTube app, reconnected to TiVo, reset, rechecked YouTube, reconnected to TiVo but no resolution.


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

I had a similar problem on some Minis. Even though main TiVo was already registered as You Tube device, I had to register each mini again. Repeat the process of setting up your Bolt with your You Tube account.

Peter G


----------



## irishtoon (Jan 30, 2016)

Can you give me some insight into how to do a 'clean' reconnect of youtube?

I can't seem to get that to happen.


----------



## irishtoon (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi

Any chance you could give me some help on how to reconnect to YouTube? I've unchecked, connected to TiVo, powered down and up, rechecked YouTube app and reconnected to TiVo but I still get the unknown error.

Kind regards


----------

